# 1960s baseboards



## geejayvee3 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi, I recently moved into a new tri-level home built in 1964. I am trying to match the existing trim/baseboards. The photo is a section of the "good" trim that I would like to match. Does anyone have any idea how they got this done? Seems like the trendy thing to do is paint them white, but I'd like to keep original.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Hire a professional.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't know what's what from your photo. Are you trying to STAIN the floor to match the baseboard? And which is which? Top looks like a cherry stain and bottom a pecan-ish type of stain. Adding your finish will darken it so that has to be taken into consideration. But yeah - I'd let the guy who stains and varnishes floors for a living do it lest it turns out blotchy.


----------



## geejayvee3 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry dhazelton, the first post was a little confusing! I have some baseboards that I am trying to match with the original in the second picture. Is that just a stain, or some kind of shellac? I'd hire a pro, but that's out of my price range!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The original varnish has yellowed and the red oak has developed a patina. Old patina is hard to match, ask anyone who restores antiques. In trying to match something like that you are going to need some practice scraps and a lot of patience trying different things. I would start using amber or orange shellac, use de-waxed because you are going to want to top coat it with varnish.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Shellac


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

See if you can take a small piece with you to Home Depot or Lowes. Their paint section should have samples of various finishes over oak. The wood you are starting with appears to be red oak.

Steve


----------

